# Old knife Identification



## grandcapriccio (May 12, 2017)

I am looking for help identifying an old knife. It is very thick carbon steel and weighs about a pound. This knife has a very thick and primative nogent style handle. I would like to know if anybody has seen anything similar and could offer any insight about the possible history of this knife. Thanks!




  








IMG_1062.JPG




__
grandcapriccio


__
May 12, 2017











  








IMG_1063.JPG




__
grandcapriccio


__
May 12, 2017











  








IMG_1057.JPG




__
grandcapriccio


__
May 12, 2017


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Somewhere I've seen a wooden-handled Sabatier with a profile similar to yours.  Can you please post a pic of the entire knife from the side, close up.


----------



## grandcapriccio (May 12, 2017)

IMG_1058.JPG




__
grandcapriccio


__
May 15, 2017


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

kokopuffs said:


> Somewhere I've seen a wooden-handled Sabatier with a profile similar to yours. Can you please post a pic of the entire knife from the side, close up.


If you look at the full picture, then without the handle, it does look a lot like the old Sabatiers yes. To me anyway ha.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I think some of the Canadian Sabs had similar looking wood handles.


----------

